# Dream car?



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 30, 2012)

Mine's the Infinite G35







But I also would have a 4 door car for when I have friends in the vehicle 






2012 Hyundai Sonata.

What do you guys wish you could drive??


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 30, 2012)

Out of all the cars I've driven I liked the 458 best so probably that but I feel it would get annoying to drive overtime. 

Also if anyone posts an R8 I'm going to be dissapointed


----------



## sggod89 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 30, 2012)

in b4 pics of the batmobile


----------



## sahaal (Sep 30, 2012)

but with a stack or two of course!


----------



## flexkill (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## espman (Sep 30, 2012)

The NISMO R34 Skyline GTR


----------



## ry_z (Sep 30, 2012)

Nissan GT-R R35.






More realistically, Nissan 370Z.


----------



## larry (Sep 30, 2012)

the tumbler
g37 sport 6MT (loaded)
sonata hybrid
fisker karma
aventador

in that order. would also like the google car
project to move beyond beta phase, and be
implemented by the auto industry. 
in this case, i wouldn't give a fuck what car
i was in since it drives itself. priorities would
switch over towards tech, safety and comfort.

sometimes i'm behind the wheel when it's way
too late in the evening, i'd love to tell the car
to take over while i nap.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 30, 2012)

-Merc CLS 500 or 550
-Jag XJ L Supercharged
-Tesla Model S
-Range Rover Evoque

I like comfortable, practical yet reasonably quick cars that are a little "off the beaten track." The Evoque would be perfect for Vermont winters, though.


----------



## texshred777 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ferrari 458 Italia, provided it doesn't catch fire.

On the more realistic side, Nissan GTR(white) 

Realistically within 5 years, Nissan 370z(6 speed, white) or Infiniti G35 coupe.(6mt, sunroof, white)

An Audi A5 or BMW M3 would also be nice. Either in...white.


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 30, 2012)

Every time I see one I just about keep my erection at bay.

And






Fuck yeah


----------



## BornToLooze (Sep 30, 2012)

69 Charger





RX7 FC





Chevy Blazer





50 something Chevy rat rod





And some sort of custom Harley. My only problem with bikes is I want something with the performance and handling of a sports bike, but I want something that sounds and looks decent and doesn't make you look like you're into men.


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 30, 2012)

Eclipse II star destroyer

WITH vertical lambo doors


----------



## thealexkelley (Sep 30, 2012)

so i got a few here haha
Mercedes SLR McLaren






Pagani Zonda Cinque 






Ass shot 






and my reaction






McLaren MP4-12C






and the Koenigsegg Agera R, the most practical supercar out there (with the coolest doors ever! )


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 30, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


> Fuck yeah



The exact same pic (even same site) that I came here to post...

...and yes, FUCK yeah.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 30, 2012)

Volkswagen MKV R32.





Audi B7 A4





Audi B7 S4 Avant





I'm a Euro fan.


----------



## axxessdenied (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## BlackWinds10 (Sep 30, 2012)

Koenigsegg Agera R
Pagani Zonda Tricolore
Ferrari F12
Mclaren F1
Mercedes Benz E63 AMG


----------



## Furtive Glance (Sep 30, 2012)

espman said:


> The NISMO R34 Skyline GTR



I'll take the V Spec II Nur, then. This exact one:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh god, there are many... mostly Japanese or German, with a couple of US muscle cars chucked in:

To start - a late-90s Honda NSX like this, but in black:







Then these:

Mazda RX7 FD






Audi RS4






BMW Z8






Nissan GTR






Another vote for the SLS:






'61 Thunderbird, stunning






'67 Corvette roadster with L88 engine






1970 Plymouth Barracuda AAR






A 1969 911S like this, but modified with a newer engine and all the other necessary oily bits to make it faster and more like a late-80s/early-90s 911:






And these - probably the two most beautiful cars ever made IMO:

Toyota 2000GT






Bizzarrini 5300 GT


----------



## Riffer (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 30, 2012)

Riffer said:


>




*ejaculates*


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 30, 2012)

I saw one of those beauties on the road recently in bright metallic green with black stripes. Gorgeous


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 30, 2012)

sahaal said:


>



That'll be my truck sometime next year. Minus the grill guard (just going with a bumper, probably Road Armor), hood (staying stock) and mega cab.


----------



## jwade (Sep 30, 2012)

1970 Chevrolet Nova SS:











1938 Talbot Lago:











1955 Citroen DS:


----------



## ddtonfire (Sep 30, 2012)

Corvette ZR-1:






Ford GT:


----------



## Riffer (Sep 30, 2012)

jwade said:


> 1970 Chevrolet Nova SS:


My brother has a 1969 Nova. Not an SS though.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 30, 2012)

jwade said:


> 1955 Citroen DS:



Even better - my dad's dream car, the early 70s SM:


----------



## brutalslam (Sep 30, 2012)

32 Ford Rat Rod







Trailblazer SS


----------



## flexkill (Sep 30, 2012)

jwade said:


> 1970 Chevrolet Nova SS:



I like the Nova II


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 30, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> Eclipse II star destroyer
> 
> WITH vertical lambo doors


 Get good mileage with that?


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 30, 2012)

My first dream car would be the 1971 Chevy Chevelle:






with an engine like this:





And I know this will surprise a few people but after actually getting to drive one, I want it bad:


----------



## texshred777 (Sep 30, 2012)

I forgot to mention, my other not-likely-in-this-lifetime car.

Lexus LFA. I know, half a million for a Lexus but I still want one. 

And to Stealth's dismay, an R8 would be nice, too. V8 or V10 version. No carbon fiber panel. White.


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 30, 2012)

Volvo 850 t5






or, Nissan skyline GTR r34 (thanks to need for speed for that)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 30, 2012)

Mprinsje said:


> Volvo 850 t5
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the idea of having a big, really fucking quick estate car (station wagon to Americans) for carrying gear around at lightning speed, hence me choosing the 1st-gen RS4 on the previous page, which has a 2.7 litre V6 with something like 380 horsepower 

And as for Skyline, I also picked up my appreciation for Japanese stuff from video games. Need For Speed and so on played a part, obviously, but for me it was really Gran Turismos 2, 3 and 4 (probably the games I played most in my childhood).


----------



## Genome (Sep 30, 2012)

hnnngg


----------



## Stealthtastic (Sep 30, 2012)

Ferrari F430


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Sep 30, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Oh god, there are many... mostly Japanese or German, with a couple of US muscle cars chucked in:
> 
> To start - this, but in black:



There's 3 NSX's in my crappy ass town, I've seen all 3 \m/ I'm surprised there are any because A) My town is crappy and is full of little honda civic rice burners. And B) NSX's are pretty rare here in the states.


----------



## BornToLooze (Sep 30, 2012)

A couple more while I'm thinking about it

Ae86 with a 2JZ, because, hey its a dream right?





S13 with an RB26





And a Lancia 037


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 30, 2012)

Dream Car:








What I wish I could have back: 






Except mine was black. Loved driving around in these cars.


----------



## ASoC (Sep 30, 2012)

If I could have any car I wanted, I'd want a '63 split window Corvette






This is what I'm driving right now and its pretty fun. I love her


----------



## Chris Migdalski (Sep 30, 2012)

The mango 06 dodge charger daytona is mine and I actually can fit my full stack in the trunk with seats down...
The viper was in the parking lot and I just snapped a pic...


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 30, 2012)

What, no love for an Aston Martin?
V12 Vantage




Porsche Cayman R:




Nissan GT-R:





I'm actually quite surprised a lot of guys on here drool over the GT-Rs/Skylines. Seems to me a lot of people go straight to BMW, Audi, Ferrari, Lamborghini, McLaren, blah blah blah as a general consensus, but for the people who like GT-Rs, good, you got your head on straight 

But a dream car that is very realistic, and I could own in the near future:
Nissan 350Z Nismo


----------



## caskettheclown (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## texshred777 (Sep 30, 2012)

I love Astons.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 30, 2012)

This Tbird looks pretty spiffy. I'd wanna learn more about it:


----------



## pink freud (Oct 1, 2012)

For sunny days:





For rainy days:


----------



## flexkill (Oct 1, 2012)

pink freud said:


> For sunny days:
> 
> 
> For rainy days:


Wait....isn't that the Bat-Mobile???


----------



## pink freud (Oct 1, 2012)

Gillet Vertigo.

Gillet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Kind of a rare car.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Oct 1, 2012)

guambomb832 said:


> What, no love for an Aston Martin?



I would have posted the new Vanquish and the DBS but then I'd just stare at my monitor and never get anything done.


----------



## ihunda (Oct 1, 2012)

Easy, the Audi TT


----------



## pero (Oct 1, 2012)

everything on this pic 







and this 








and Alfa Romeo GTA 1300 Junior, and Fiat 128rally, and Fiat 131 Abarth, and Abarth 1000 TCR, and many many more older Italian cars with rollcages


----------



## darren (Oct 1, 2012)

sggod89 said:


>









Here are mine:


----------



## MastrXploder (Oct 1, 2012)

The Murf Mobile


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Oct 1, 2012)

This is Jeremy Clarkson's doing. Aston DB-9





And this has just been my dream since a little kid. Viper ((any year))





And thanks to every racing game i've ever played. Skyline R-34


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 1, 2012)

MastrXploder said:


> The Murf Mobile



With A Night at the Opera permanently in the cassette player?


----------



## sahaal (Oct 1, 2012)

actually more like this:









except instead of the logo wrap on the bottom, do a hunting camo wrap over some line-x or something, then do the same pattern camo fender flares. also smaller rims, and 38s instead of 37s. And 2 seven inch mitre cut stacks that go maybe an inch over the cab. Truck yeahhhhhh


----------



## Breakdown (Oct 2, 2012)

I absolutely hate driving so A Rolls Royce Phantom with a chauffeur is a fantasy of mine. 






Realistically though i'd love to own a nice sedan like the Chrysler 300 or an Audi A4 someday.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Yaris (Oct 2, 2012)

190E






240Z









But more than anything else, the F40


----------



## ilyti (Oct 8, 2012)

Colourful is the best way to describe THIS future car!


----------



## BornToLooze (Oct 8, 2012)

A few more for the impending zombie apocalypse






or maybe the Mercedes version






AA Halftrack






Willys Jeep (preferably with a .50 cal)






And a normal jeep


----------



## JStraitiff (Oct 8, 2012)

My dream cars are easy. First and foremost is a ferarri enzo to look at and love endlessly. Second in line and my every day driver is a ferarri 458 Italia. Next an audi R8 that i would drive depending on my mood interchanging with the 458. Id probably also keep a TT and an A5 or 6 for practicality's sake. Then id probably throw an F650 in there next to a van of some sort to transport gear.


----------



## sahaal (Oct 9, 2012)

if all things go right (which they never do) I'll end up with one of my dream vehicles in the near future, a 1994 Dodge Ram 2500 with the legendary Cummins 12 Valve diesel, 4 wheel drive, auto, regular cab long box, in white. She's gorgeous, and definitely in my price range! Stoked


----------



## requiemsoup (Oct 9, 2012)

1929 Cord




1925 Rolls-Royce Silver Ghost





I'm a bitch for the classics.


----------



## The Norsemen (Oct 9, 2012)

Lifted frontier crew cab 4wd with the 6 speed
I think this pic is a 2wd but the stance is right.




Square body Chevy 1 ton 3+3 4wd with the frame shortened to fit a short bed.
A 5.9 cummins and a 5 speed would complete the dream lol


----------



## GTR0B (Oct 9, 2012)

Easy,

Ariel Atom v8
Hennessey Venom GT
Koenigsegg Agera R
Lamborghini Aventador
Bugatti Veyron SS
Nissan Skyline R34 GTR Z-Tune

But in reality, I've got my everyday dream car, Focus ST


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Underworld (Oct 10, 2012)

No BMW love? Here's my (realistic) dream car, BMW 328i : 








Here's my actual car, 2012 Honda Accord SE


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 10, 2012)

Aston Martin One 77


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 10, 2012)

I have 3 

BMW 5 series E34





Volga GAZ 24





Plymouth Barracuda 1971




The Nash Bridges one


----------



## subject aftermath (Oct 10, 2012)

anything that doesnt have a stupidly high insurance here in the UK...


----------



## stryker1800 (Oct 10, 2012)

Subaru WRX STI


----------



## gregmarx7 (Oct 11, 2012)

I recently got my dream car. A 2007 Subaru WRX STI limited, one of only 800. It's actually number 53. It's already had some work done and been tuned by PRE in Portland, OR and I have plans to push it some more.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 11, 2012)

my dream car is honestly my current car, but in better condition


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Oct 13, 2012)

Mini Cooper!


----------



## davidengel (Oct 14, 2012)

1990 Cadillac DeVille, yes it will have hydraulics.


----------

